# 2017 beavertail mosquito etec 60



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Is that a black hull? I never really considered a black hull until Isaw that finished black hull with the tan vinyl that Liz posted on Instagram, man it looked awesome. 
I pick mine up Friday been a long 3 months


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

No its a midnight blue hull with a whisper grey top. and same ive been looking for a boat for 2 years ever since my pathfinder gave out on me


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Looking good wont be long now... I took mine out for a few hours Saturday morning checked a few things I'm loving the under console live well I swear its bigger than the live well on my last boat and that was a 23 bay boat


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## warren.perry1 (Jul 25, 2014)

So Im officially in the market for a new boat. I was hoping you give me some feedback on your Mosquito? Its one of two or three boats I'm considering. I live in Tampa and while I enjoy the migratory Tarpon thing I prefer the backcountry (as little of it as we have here in Tampa). I need a boat that'll cross big water, comfortably and DRY, but still float skinny enough to get my fat ass in some tight spots. I'd like a skiff that will do it all well. any info would be HUGE help.

Thanks Warren


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Now that I'm looking at your skiff I'm wondering if that was your boat at riverbreeze on Sunday.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

warren.perry1 said:


> So Im officially in the market for a new boat. I was hoping you give me some feedback on your Mosquito? Its one of two or three boats I'm considering. I live in Tampa and while I enjoy the migratory Tarpon thing I prefer the backcountry (as little of it as we have here in Tampa). I need a boat that'll cross big water, comfortably and DRY, but still float skinny enough to get my fat ass in some tight spots. I'd like a skiff that will do it all well. any info would be HUGE help.
> 
> Thanks Warren


Its a dry comfortable ride, and i got very skinny when i went out the other day. The boat tracks well when poling and poles better than my last 2 boats. I haven't had a chance to cross big water yet but the little bit of chop I have encountered it didn't bang me around. I am a fan of the bow flare.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Now that I'm looking at your skiff I'm wondering if that was your boat at riverbreeze on Sunday.


yes was that you in the east cape


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

wtgoon said:


> yes was that you in the east cape


No I have the green waterman. I think you were talking to my buddy when I came back from parking the truck.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

warren.perry1 said:


> So Im officially in the market for a new boat. I was hoping you give me some feedback on your Mosquito? Its one of two or three boats I'm considering. I live in Tampa and while I enjoy the migratory Tarpon thing I prefer the backcountry (as little of it as we have here in Tampa). I need a boat that'll cross big water, comfortably and DRY, but still float skinny enough to get my fat ass in some tight spots. I'd like a skiff that will do it all well. any info would be HUGE help.
> 
> Thanks Warren


A search on here will show many happy owners of the Mosquito. I've had mine since mid-February and am totally impressed with the performance. It poles easily and quietly and floats very shallow. I haven't gotten exact measurements (would rather concentrate on the fish), but I can go as skinny as needed for tailing/laid-up reds and access spots long before others. Have made several long runs across open water comfortably. Tab the bow down and she'll eat up a chop and keep you dry. 

You don't mention what's on your short list, but I would strongly recommend a visit to the factory to meet with Will and Liz. If the layout, performance and price don't convince you the company owners will be the clincher. Some of the nicest folks in the industry who believe in their boats and stand behind a dedicated commitment to their customers before, during and after the sale.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

el9surf said:


> No I have the green waterman. I think you were talking to my buddy when I came back from parking the truck.


oh yeah, I was admiring your boat. Its beautiful. I was so excited to get on the water i forgot my push pole. I believe i saw you on the water too. Did you have any luck that day? I saw a couple tailing but they would not bite anything i threw there way


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

Zika said:


> A search on here will show many happy owners of the Mosquito. I've had mine since mid-February and am totally impressed with the performance. It poles easily and quietly and floats very shallow. I haven't gotten exact measurements (would rather concentrate on the fish), but I can go as skinny as needed for tailing/laid-up reds and access spots long before others. Have made several long runs across open water comfortably. Tab the bow down and she'll eat up a chop and keep you dry.
> 
> You don't mention what's on your short list, but I would strongly recommend a visit to the factory to meet with Will and Liz. If the layout, performance and price don't convince you the company owners will be the clincher. Some of the nicest folks in the industry who believe in their boats and stand behind a dedicated commitment to their customers before, during and after the sale.


I second that; Will, Liz, and Eric were all a great. They always responded to all my texts and emails. They were very professional, and some of the nicest people i have ever met. Also i was poling into the wind the other day and the the boat was still as quiet as can be.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

wtgoon said:


> oh yeah, I was admiring your boat. Its beautiful. I was so excited to get on the water i forgot my push pole. I believe i saw you on the water too. Did you have any luck that day? I saw a couple tailing but they would not bite anything i threw there way


Thanks. Yeah that would make a tough day without the push pole. We got some fish but didn't get into them till the wind was howling.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Your boat looked great by the way. Looks like it was built with the push pole in mind.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Your boat looked great by the way. Looks like it was built with the push pole in mind.


Thanks, haha the push pole wont be forgotten again


----------



## warren.perry1 (Jul 25, 2014)

The short list....
Cayo 180
BT Mosquito
Cayo 173
Spear Glades X

I appreciate all the feed back!


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

I have been on the Cayo 173. It is a well built machine but was too "tippy" for me and my 2 young sons. I am fishing a Mosquito Saturday and will report back. I currently have a Gheenoe LT 25.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

I have also heard some terrible feedback about the craftsmanship of Spear from someone who just got one built. Things like it is leaking.


----------



## Justin Atwell (Jun 3, 2017)

Looking at the mosquito. For the guys that have them, how does she do in 1-2' chop?


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Justin Atwell said:


> Looking at the mosquito. For the guys that have them, how does she do in 1-2' chop?



Pretty good in the chop. Here are my comments on the same question from a previous post. Hope it's helpful:

I ran my Mosquito on a windy day in the open bays south of Hopedale recently. It was 20 gusting to 25 mph that day. I wouldn't usually fish in those conditions, but the weatherman was a little off and I had just picked up the skiff from Will and Liz. Hopedale was on the way home so I couldn't resist.

I expected to get beat-up and pretty wet. Surprisingly, the skiff handled it really well. Solid 2 footers everywhere we went. The hull will slice through the chop using the tabs. It never came down hard on the backside of the bigger stuff like my last skiff. I guess there is just enough deadrise thru the stern to keep it from slamming you around. We stayed dry too. I'm very happy so far.


----------



## Justin Atwell (Jun 3, 2017)

Blackdog317 said:


> Pretty good in the chop. Here are my comments on the same question from a previous post. Hope it's helpful:
> 
> I ran my Mosquito on a windy day in the open bays south of Hopedale recently. It was 20 gusting to 25 mph that day. I wouldn't usually fish in those conditions, but the weatherman was a little off and I had just picked up the skiff from Will and Liz. Hopedale was on the way home so I couldn't resist.
> 
> I expected to get beat-up and pretty wet. Surprisingly, the skiff handled it really well. Solid 2 footers everywhere we went. The hull will slice through the chop using the tabs. It never came down hard on the backside of the bigger stuff like my last skiff. I guess there is just enough deadrise thru the stern to keep it from slamming you around. We stayed dry too. I'm very happy so far.


That sounds good, appreciate the response. I know Liz posted a video not long ago on a bad day and it seemed pretty good. Obviously, they did some adjusting on the tabs, but once it was dialed in, it ran right through them all together.


----------



## Justin Atwell (Jun 3, 2017)

wtgoon said:


> Its a dry comfortable ride, and i got very skinny when i went out the other day. The boat tracks well when poling and poles better than my last 2 boats. I haven't had a chance to cross big water yet but the little bit of chop I have encountered it didn't bang me around. I am a fan of the bow flare.


With the beam being 70" how do you like the width and room of the boat? Do you feel that is fishes pretty comfortably? The deck looks really big. Also, have you fished two on the bow? If so, did you feel like you had enough room?

Thanks!


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

To add fuel to this fire:

I have a Mosquito in the works (completion end of Jul/early Aug) and I got the chance to finally fly fish one with a guy who owns hull #1 here on the Texas coast last weekend. Liz from BT made the intro. I formerly owned a Custom Gheenoe LT25 that I spent several years dialing-in for super shallow water fishing (loved it but wanted something larger to cover more water and make longer runs through chop) and I settled on the Mosquito after a lot of research and consideration.

To your questions, the 70" beam feels gigantic to me coming from an LT25. If both guys are fishing conventional, there's beyond enough room for 2 to fish comfortably on the bow of Mosquito. Heck, I'd even go so far as to say one of the two on bow could throw flies...coming from a dude who used to throw flies from poling tower on CustomGheenoe with a guy on the bow. Everything is relative though and if you're coming from a larger skiff or bay boat it might feel small. I'm accustomed to cramming 2-3 guys in LT25 so the Mosquito feels like a giant.

It's impressive how skinny that skiff drafts for a boat it's size and weight. It's not a light skiff to pole compared to other smaller/lighter, more minimalist alternatives I've fished (LT25, Shadowcast, Waterman, Solo Skiff, etc) and it takes a little more push to get it moving or spin but it definitely tracks straight and once it's moving the momentum makes you feel like you're gliding. I've always questioned why it's good to be able to rapidly turn on a dime anyhow for my style of fishing, because doing so would spook every fish in sight in the skinny inshore water we sight fish in Texas. The Mosquito also isn't prone to wind effects while poling like some of your smaller, ultra-light skiffs. 

I'm most impressed with how silent this skiff poles. I heard ZERO hull slap while poling it in 5mph-15mph wind conditions. It allowed us to get within 15ft. of a large schools of tailing redfish without them having any idea we were there (a first for my buddy, the owner) in sub-optimal, conditions where any other skiff I have fished would have resulted in enough hull slap to spook them at twice the distance. The Mosquito is as silent and stealthy as anything I've experienced.

Every skiff has it's pros and cons but hopefully this helps. We did graze some oysters that my former LT25 would have floated over with room to spare, but we also crossed 2-3ft chop bay water that would have resulted in us being drenched in LT25 and spotting fish was an easier task as you're much higher off the water. That said, I prob won't be duck hunting out of the nice new Mosquito as I used to do in my LT25 -or at least until I brush that new gel coat off on enough oysters not to care and permanently stain the interior with enough mud to where the white seats blend in with the teak SeaDek. -so six of one, half dozen of the other.

Tight lines,
-Joe


----------



## Justin Atwell (Jun 3, 2017)

JDRProductions said:


> To add fuel to this fire:
> 
> I have a Mosquito in the works (completion end of Jul/early Aug) and I got the chance to finally fly fish one with a guy who owns hull #1 here on the Texas coast last weekend. Liz from BT made the intro. I formerly owned a Custom Gheenoe LT25 that I spent several years dialing-in for super shallow water fishing (loved it but wanted something larger to cover more water and make longer runs through chop) and I settled on the Mosquito after a lot of research and consideration.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Joe! No, that does help. That is interesting to say that you would be able to possibly fly fish two on the front, now that is saying something about the size. Sounds like y'all ran through chop without much problem either. What outboard did you/are going with, Joe?


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

Justin Atwell said:


> Thanks, Joe! No, that does help. That is interesting to say that you would be able to possibly fly fish two on the front, now that is saying something about the size. Sounds like y'all ran through chop without much problem either. What outboard did you/are going with, Joe?


Yeah boat runs through chop well. I'm going with Zuke 60 as it seems like a good power/weight combo. It's also torquey on the low end so it should jump the boat up nicely with the right prop.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

My guide friend on Acklins is really wanting the BT Mosquito! He said it is the perfect Bahamas flats skiff..
Those guys don't want a GPS or bait well, but want a micro jack plate.. The Acklins is a great destination and have fished there 5 times..


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I put in up at river breeze all the time as well. We should do a micro skiff mosquito lagoon fishing day there...lol


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Awesome - I fish Relief Bay and places up there. "Pull me"
is a great flat too!


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

sickz284u said:


> I put in up at river breeze all the time as well. We should do a micro skiff mosquito lagoon fishing day there...lol


I also put in at riverbreeze and yeah that would be cool


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

wtgoon said:


> Just got photos of her. She should be done pretty soon. I went with the center console with the etec 60.


How's the new boat?


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

CHS on the FLY said:


> How's the new boat?


A dream! Everything i wanted and then some. Went and explored some canals the other day and she got into some of the skinniest water ive ever been in.


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

Just picked mine up Saturday, and went out yesterday. The boat is great and performs better than I expected also.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

I just got back from islamorada a few days ago and thought i would share. This was my first time out of home waters with my BT Mosquito, she preformed wonderful. I took her offshore to go spear fishing and also took her to the everglades national park. I solo poled for 3 days before coming up onto a nice school of reds. I managed to sightfish a nice 30" red. That made the whole trip worth it.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

CHS on the FLY said:


> I have also heard some terrible feedback about the craftsmanship of Spear from someone who just got one built. Things like it is leaking.


Not to hijack but since you mentioned it care to expound on the spears ? It's also on my list pm if that's better thanks


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

JDRProductions said:


> To add fuel to this fire:
> 
> I have a Mosquito in the works (completion end of Jul/early Aug) and I got the chance to finally fly fish one with a guy who owns hull #1 here on the Texas coast last weekend. Liz from BT made the intro. I formerly owned a Custom Gheenoe LT25 that I spent several years dialing-in for super shallow water fishing (loved it but wanted something larger to cover more water and make longer runs through chop) and I settled on the Mosquito after a lot of research and consideration.
> 
> ...


I can vouch for his experience as mine was nearly similar while running on my buddies BT Mosquito. We cruised around 28-30 mph all day at a mere 4600-5000 rpms. He was just breaking in the motor so we never really went WOT. I pole a Gordon Waterman 16 and it is about the lightest a skiff will ever get. This boat does take more of a push to pole than my waterman but as he says likes to glide whereas my waterman will take more continuous pushes to keep going. To add on the front deck was enormous. I enjoyed it very much as i never once had an issue the whole day with the fly line going off the deck (it wasn't windy) but still. The thing about the mosquito I didnt like that most people don't notice is that yes it has a 70" beam but narrows down to 55" in the rear. Don't know if thats exact but fairly close. All in all its a great poling skiff and runs beautifully. It is very weight sensitive when it comes to draft. Otherwise, my only concerns of the skiff were the under gunnel rod holders, width of the rear of the boat, and it being really weird in reverse with a current (could of been me) but he said he had the same issues cause of the poling strakes or something like that? Idk. I very much enjoyed the hatches, the dryness of the hatches, and the way the water emptied out of the boat. All in all, I might own one someday but I will probably end up getting a Fury or Evox.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'd be curious if anyone has any experience posting up ocean side in a Mosquito? I live in North Carolina and we get a great false albacore run in the fall. That time of year the wind has shifted and often blows on shore so the ocean is nice and calm. And the fish are generally only a few hundred yards off the beach. Would the Mosquito perform ok under these conditions? Other than those few weeks I know this boat would suit my needs and then some.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Got to see this boat at the ramp on Sunday. Beautiful skiff, thanks for hanging around to answer my questions. Can't wait till mines finished.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been several miles offshore to some shoals in mine without issue. Wouldn't hesitate to fish for albies in the conditions you described.

As others have mentioned, this is an impressive hull design in its ability to do so many things so well. BTW, I'm running a Mercury 60 and have been very pleased with its performance too.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Zika said:


> I've been several miles offshore to some shoals in mine without issue. Wouldn't hesitate to fish for albies in the conditions you described.
> 
> As others have mentioned, this is an impressive hull design in its ability to do so many things so well. BTW, I'm running a Mercury 60 and have been very pleased with its performance too.



Thanks Zika. I think it may be time to pull the trigger.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

Hhaine20 said:


> I'd be curious if anyone has any experience posting up ocean side in a Mosquito? I live in North Carolina and we get a great false albacore run in the fall. That time of year the wind has shifted and often blows on shore so the ocean is nice and calm. And the fish are generally only a few hundred yards off the beach. Would the Mosquito perform ok under these conditions? Other than those few weeks I know this boat would suit my needs and then some.


Mine oreformed great offshore on the atlantic side in the keys. I took her 8 miles out to free dive some wrecks, even had a sail swim up to the boat. The conditions were not ideal either, it was about 2-3 and about 3 seconds apart.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Got to see this boat at the ramp on Sunday. Beautiful skiff, thanks for hanging around to answer my questions. Can't wait till mines finished.


Thanks man!!! And anytime, i love talking skiffs. Maybe one of these days we can get out there and do a little fishing


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

wtgoon said:


> Thanks man!!! And anytime, i love talking skiffs. Maybe one of these days we can get out there and do a little fishing


You guys ended up just on the outside of those islands from us around 10-11am. We were just a little further back in there. I kept telling my buddy, theres that Mosquito! That boat looks just as insane from a distance as it does up close. 

Im doing the same pop out push pole holders, but I can't remember if I asked you about mounting that front one a little forward of the hatch to keep the pole from bouncing. Ive heard this from a couple people, but wanted to get your opinion. We were yelling about props as we walked away, but I was saying Im going with the Jack Foreman 14 pitch, heavy cup. Thanks again.

Mark


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

I 


Jumbo Jet said:


> You guys ended up just on the outside of those islands from us around 10-11am. We were just a little further back in there. I kept telling my buddy, theres that Mosquito! That boat looks just as insane from a distance as it does up close.
> 
> Im doing the same pop out push pole holders, but I can't remember if I asked you about mounting that front one a little forward of the hatch to keep the pole from bouncing. Ive heard this from a couple people, but wanted to get your opinion. We were yelling about props as we walked away, but I was saying Im going with the Jack Foreman 14 pitch, heavy cup. Thanks again.
> 
> Mark


I havn’t really had a problem with my pole bouncing. I will look at that more closely though.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

that's what she said?


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

What is the top speed on the Mosquito with the 60? And also cruising speed?


----------

